
Show HN: An distributed key-value store using hashicorp/raft and dgraph-io/badger - shabab-ayub
https://github.com/s4ayub/huffleraft
======
shabab-ayub
Relatively new to Go and distributed systems in general, any suggestions are
welcome!

